

Ask HN: Self-destructing email? - stephenhess

Does anyone have recommendations for services that allow you to send long form content that is self-destructing &#x2F; ephemeral? Or can at least be deleted by the sender from all recipients? The value would be to have an email like correspondence without the fear of it showing up in the New York Times or in discovery as part of a legal action.
======
olefoo
There are very sound technical reasons why this doesn't work. If you send a
set of bits to someone on a device they control, they have a copy of that set
of bits. Even if you do a bunch of work and make it so that they have to use a
device you control to access the message they can still get to it ( the
"analog hole"), even if at slightly less than perfect resolution.

And honestly Snapchat for the Enterprise does not sound like a worthwhile
endeavor.

